
Show HN: Convert Your React Class Component to Functional Component and Vice-Versa - chrvadala
https://github.com/chrvadala/react-refactor
======
chrvadala
Hi guys, I made this tool that I use every day. I think that it automates a
common boring task. I hope that you will find it useful.

